# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Աշնանային գեղանկարներ

## Ուլուանա

Առաջարկում եմ էս թեմայում տեղադրել տարբեր նկարիչների՝ աշնանային թեմայով արված գեղանկարներ։ Ենթադրաբար մեծ մասը բնանկարներ կլինեն, բայց կարելի է նաև այլ ժանրի, օրինակ՝ նատյուրմորտ կամ այլ, կարևորը՝ աշուն լինի, այսինքն՝ նկարին նայելիս պարզ լինի, որ աշուն է պատկերված։ Մի խոսքով՝ աշնանային վիրտուալ պատկերասրահ ստեղծենք  :Smile: ։
Խիստ ցանկալի է գեղանկար տեղադրելիս նշել նաև նկարչի անունն ու նկարի վերնագիրը, եթե ձեզ հայտնի է։

Ես սկսեմ.

*Charles White*



*Charles White - Lakeside Farms*


*Charles White*


---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:53 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:42 ----------

*Maia Gorova - Autumn Again*



*Maia Gorova - Quiet Autumn*



*Persis Clayton Weirs*

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.10.2010), Adriano (11.10.2010), AniwaR (08.10.2010), Arpine (15.12.2011), CactuSoul (11.10.2010), Chuk (08.10.2010), davidus (08.10.2010), E-la Via (08.10.2010), einnA (08.10.2010), erexa (08.10.2010), Inna (11.10.2010), Interdenominational (10.10.2010), Jarre (12.10.2010), Lianik (11.10.2010), Mark Pauler (15.12.2011), Meme (08.10.2010), My World My Space (08.10.2010), Nare-M (10.10.2010), Skeptic (14.12.2011), Sona_Yar (11.10.2010), Tig (08.10.2010), VisTolog (10.10.2010), Yeghoyan (11.10.2010), yerevanci (08.10.2010), Ամպ (12.10.2010), Ապե Ջան (11.10.2010), Արևածագ (08.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (11.10.2010), Դեկադա (08.10.2010), Ժունդիայի (08.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (11.10.2010), Հայուհի (08.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.12.2011), ՆանՍ (11.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (08.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.10.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

Ուլուանա աշնանային վիրտուալ պատկերասրահ ստեղծելը շատ լավ գաղափար էր: Ասեմ , որ ինձ շատ դուր եկան հատկապես Charles White-ի նկարները:

Ես էլ այստեղ կտեղադրեմ Լեոնիդ Աֆրեմովի աշխատանքները: Նրան ինձ համար վերջերս եմ բացահայտել ու կարելի է ասել պաշտում եմ :Love: …

----------

Adriano (11.10.2010), Ariadna (10.10.2010), CactuSoul (11.10.2010), Chuk (11.10.2010), Inna (11.10.2010), Interdenominational (10.10.2010), Jarre (12.10.2010), Mark Pauler (15.12.2011), Nare-M (10.10.2010), Skeptic (14.12.2011), Yeghoyan (11.10.2010), Ամպ (12.10.2010), Ապե Ջան (11.10.2010), Արևածագ (11.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (11.10.2010), Դատարկություն (10.10.2010), Ինչուիկ (04.11.2010), Հայուհի (10.10.2010), Մանանա (11.10.2010), ՆանՍ (11.10.2010), Նարե (10.10.2010), Ուլուանա (11.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.10.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Եվգենի Գավլին*

*Евгений Гавлин - Романтика вечернего парка*


*Евгений Гавлин - Осенняя пора*

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.10.2010), Adriano (11.10.2010), Ariadna (11.10.2010), CactuSoul (11.10.2010), Chuk (11.10.2010), E-la Via (11.10.2010), Inna (11.10.2010), Jarre (12.10.2010), Lianik (11.10.2010), Mark Pauler (15.12.2011), Nare-M (11.10.2010), Skeptic (14.12.2011), Yeghoyan (11.10.2010), Ամպ (12.10.2010), Ապե Ջան (11.10.2010), Արևածագ (11.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (11.10.2010), Ինչուիկ (04.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (11.10.2010), Հարդ (11.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.12.2011), ՆանՍ (11.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.10.2010)

----------


## Lanterfant

Ճիշտն ասած ես չհասկացա իմ նախորդ գրառման տեղափոխումը, քանի որ ոչ թե լուսանկարչական արվեստը չէր, այլև «Land Art»-ը, որը բնությունից քաղված նյութերով գեղարվեստական (և ո՛չ լուսանկարչական) կոմպոզիցիաներ է ձևավորում-«նկարում»: Ինչևիցե, ևս մի փորձ իմ կողմից:

Egon Schiele - Pflaumenbaum



Egon Schiele - Herbstbaum in bewegter Luft



Egon Schiele - kleiner Baum im Spätherbst



Egon Schiele - Herbstsonne und Bäume



Paul Klee - Ancient Sound, Abstract on Black



Paul Klee - The Messenger of Autumn



Jackson Pollock - Autumn Rhythm



Giuseppe Arcimboldo - Autunno

----------

CactuSoul (11.10.2010), davidus (11.10.2010), E-la Via (11.10.2010), Jarre (12.10.2010), Mark Pauler (15.12.2011), Ամպ (12.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (11.10.2010), Ինչուիկ (04.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (11.10.2010), Մանանա (11.10.2010), ՆանՍ (12.10.2010), Ուլուանա (11.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.10.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Քոննի Թոմ (Connie Tom)*

*Old Oak Tree On A Hill*


*Fishing Delight*


*Autumn's Invitation*




*A Walk Through The Woods*


*Autumn's Hidden Sanctuary*


*Creek Retreat*

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.10.2010), Ariadna (11.10.2010), CactuSoul (11.10.2010), E-la Via (11.10.2010), Inna (11.10.2010), Jarre (12.10.2010), Mark Pauler (15.12.2011), Nare-M (11.10.2010), Skeptic (14.12.2011), Ամպ (12.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (11.10.2010), Երվանդ (11.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (11.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.12.2011), ՆանՍ (12.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (12.10.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ճիշտն ասած ես չհասկացա իմ նախորդ գրառման տեղափոխումը, քանի որ ոչ թե լուսանկարչական արվեստը չէր, այլև «Land Art»-ը, որը բնությունից քաղված նյութերով գեղարվեստական (և ո՛չ լուսանկարչական) կոմպոզիցիաներ է ձևավորում-«նկարում»: Ինչևիցե, ևս մի փորձ իմ կողմից:


 Ձեր նախորդ գրառումը համապատասխան թեմայում չէր, սա նկարչության բաժնի «Աշնանային գեղանկարներ» թեման է, իսկ ձեր տեղադրածը, ամեն դեպքում լուսանկարներ էին, իսկ իմ կարծիքով լուսանկարն ու գեղանկարը խիստ տարբեր են: :Smile: 


*Ուլուանա* շնորհակալություն քեզ թեմայի համար.... :Blush: 

Մոնե... :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.10.2010), CactuSoul (04.11.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), Jarre (12.10.2010), Mark Pauler (15.12.2011), Skeptic (14.12.2011), Ամպ (12.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.10.2010), Երվանդ (11.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.12.2011), ՆանՍ (12.10.2010), Ուլուանա (12.10.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Ֆորդ Սմիթ (Ford Smith)*

*Heart's Content*


*Subliminal Message*


*Someday Soon*


*Spellbound Nature*


*Transcendental Tribute*


*Divining Answer*






*Destiny's Mirage*


*Living Tree*

----------

CactuSoul (04.11.2010), E-la Via (12.10.2010), Jarre (04.11.2010), Lanterfant (13.10.2010), Mark Pauler (15.12.2011), Nadine (12.10.2010), Skeptic (14.12.2011), Ամպ (12.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (12.10.2010), Ձայնալար (04.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.11.2010), ՆանՍ (04.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Oscar Bluhm - In the Pergola* 


*Zhong Yang Huang*


*Владимир Янаки - Щедрая осень*

----------

Arpine (15.12.2011), CactuSoul (04.11.2010), E-la Via (04.11.2010), Jarre (04.11.2010), Mark Pauler (15.12.2011), Skeptic (14.12.2011), Ամպ (04.11.2010), Ինչուիկ (04.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (04.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.12.2011), ՆանՍ (04.11.2010), Պանդուխտ (04.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (04.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (04.11.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> *Владимир Янаки - Щедрая осень*


Ան, էս մեկը շատ լավն ա, մանավանդ դդումները  :Blush:

----------

ԿԳԴ (04.11.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ֆորդ Սմիթին հավնեցա :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (04.11.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

*Roland Palmerts*

----------

Arpine (15.12.2011), Mark Pauler (15.12.2011), Skeptic (14.12.2011), Արէա (14.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.12.2011), Ուլուանա (14.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (14.12.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

Վան Գոգի վաղ գործերից.



Avenue of Poplars in Autumn





Avenue of Poplars at Sunset





Congregation Leaving the Reformed Church in Nuenen





Autumn Landscape





Autumn Landscape at Dusk





Autumn Landscape with Four Trees

----------

Arpine (15.12.2011), ars83 (14.12.2011), E-la Via (14.12.2011), Mark Pauler (15.12.2011), ԿԳԴ (14.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.12.2011), Ուլուանա (14.12.2011)

----------


## erexa

Ադրիաեն վան Ուտրեխտ

----------


## erexa



----------


## erexa

Frans Slager, St. Janskerkhof in Autumn

----------

Գաղթական (23.10.2017)

----------


## erexa

Henri van Daalhoff, Autumn.

----------


## erexa

Jan Voerman

----------

boooooooom (28.10.2017)

----------


## erexa

Jan Voerman junior 



Jan Voerman junior



Jan Voerman junior, Autumn.

----------


## erexa



----------

Arpine (02.11.2017), Ուլուանա (01.11.2017)

----------


## erexa

Jan Voerman junior

----------


## Լեո

Աշնանը թռչունները ձու դնու՞մ են  :Unsure:

----------

